# how long to season wood before using?



## ducksandfish

Hello everyone,I have a question for you veteran smokers out there.How long should i season my pecan wood before using it?Hurricane Ike blessed me with a nice size pecan tree that almost hit the house but we were lucky.I have a pretty small smoker so I cut my pieces about 10'' long and on the average 4'' to 6'' in diameter.I only used the branches,some one else is coming to cut and haul off the trunk.Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Roger

6 mos. is a reasonable time. I also was blessed after Gustav over here in S. La. Put up lots of oak and pecan. I stack mine and cover it and let sit.


----------



## ducksandfish

Thanks for the information Roger.Six months it is then.I'm completely out of wood at the time so it's going to be a long six months.


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Depends on what you are smoking and what you think you know about wood.

I am going to share a secret with you. I use ONLY "Green Mesquite" when I smoke brisket.
I guy taught me this who ran one of the best little BBQ stands I ever ate at a long time ago.
Here is why I use green mesquite. The main reason is most green wood, especially mesquite, puts off very little soot.
You know like after you brisket has been on the smoker for 4 or 5 hours and it's already black? You didn't think that it's black because it's burnt did you? No, That's all soot from the wood.
Another reason to use green mesquite is because it is dense, hard and burns slow and HOT. 
I only need a couple of small sticks to keep the fire at a constant 210 to 225 ( at the grill surface ). 
I smoke my briskets at this temp for 12 to 15 hours uncovered all except the last 2 hours when I wrap them in foil. After 10 hours on the smoker, my briskets are a nice dark Carmel color and have a nice smoke ring and smoke flavor when done. With the proper rub, they will be moist, juicy and slice nicely with a texture like it should be. Not falling apart and has a slight elasticity but still tender as hell.
A good rub is very important when using green mesquite. The rub not only adds flavor but it seals the meat and allows only the correct amount of smoke to soak into the meat. Green wood will have a strong smoke flavor and you must have the right amount of rub to control it!!

I know there are skeptics out there who will flame me and say that you can't cook with green wood. But I am telling you, Green mesquite is the only way I will smoke my briskets. And they always turn out competition quality!!


----------



## ducksandfish

i appreciate the reply energiner bunny,i dont have any mesquite around but if i find some i'll keep it in mind.i dont do many briscuits,mostly halved chickens,pork loins,sausage and wild hams.christopher.


----------



## Roger

Try it if you want but green wood is not the way to go, you'll wind up with too much smoke and a bitter taste on your meet.JMO


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Roger said:


> Try it if you want but green wood is not the way to go, you'll wind up with too much smoke and a bitter taste on your meet.JMO


I didn't say any green wood. Specifically said green mesquite.
And I thought the same thing at first. In fact I thought the guy was filling me full of it so I couldn't go home and smoke a brisket like his. That was until he took me out back and showed me his pit and his wood pile. Then he told me where he gets his wood from.
There are not to many places where you can buy "Green " Mesquite unless you go cut it your self.

I went home and tried it and it turned out perfect. If you are not into, or don't like using rubs, this is not the way to go for you.
You must use a thick rub or it will be too smokey. 
I know it may sound a little hard to swallow but until you try it, you don't know what you have been missing.
I have smoked hundreds of briskets and pork butts in my life. I have used just about every kind of wood out there. There are only 2 woods I will use on a brisket, Post Oak and Green Mesquite. For pork butts it's hickory and pecan.
I am sold on Green Mesquite and will never smoke a brisket with anything else unless I can't find any. You'll be sold too once you try it.

But then again, if you are like me, it don't matter what anyone else says if you already have mastered your own pit.
There are hundreds of ways to smoke a brisket and all of them will turn out "Perfect" if done correctly.


----------

